# Good Eats For IBS April Recipe



## Good Eats For IBS (Feb 1, 2009)

This month's free recipe is a delicious fish dish that includes special instructions for anyone in a reactive phase.Seared Halibut with Summer Squash and Corn CioppinoEnjoy,Lyndawww.goodeatsforibs.com


----------

